# Metabolic Weight Loss??? Anyone Tried?



## sheaspearl83 (Mar 6, 2007)

I am really considering this and would like any info....I'm thinking if I could tolerate the shakes, only if they are non-milk, then maybe it would work along with the vitamins.  
Anyone with any info including how much you spend a week on avg would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks


----------

